# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Fujitsu split system dripping water

## familyguy

My son's unit has a Fujitsu split system aircon which drips water from the indoor unit on humid days, I reasoned that the drain tube must be blocked but can't figure how take the front cover off to get to the drain tube and tray, the drain tube is hidden until it comes out of the wall about 2.5m away, he doesn't have the user manual. A quick google search turned up nothing in the way of a user/install manual . Does anyone know how the front cover come off the indoor unit? Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Timmo

If you feel game you can try sucking the goop through. 
On second thoughts I've seen some pretty mean looking oyster like fungus growing in drains, so, give that a miss.   
Seriously, to remove the cover. pull out the filters, then there should be a few screws hidden under some plastic caps, once they're out you should be able to remove the plastic cowl to expose the coil and condensate tray. usually there will be a couple of screws holding the tray in, remove these and the tray should come out. be careful as the  stepper motor for the louvres is usually attached and the wires that connect it aren't very strong. 
With the tray out you should be able to see the drain hose and clear it from there. 
Depending on the install, it may be easier to remove the head unit off its hanger but this isn't always possible.

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

:What he said:  
Is the header unit mounted on an internal or external wall? 
If it's mounted on an internal wall, the odds are good that it uses a pump in the drip-tray (sorta like a fish-tank air pump) to raise the water into the ceiling cavity, to get the necessary fall. 
The pump dies (which they do all too frequently) and the next thing you know you have condensate running down your inside wall...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Otherwise, how far below the bottom of the header does the end of the drain emerge?  At 2.5m away it _should_ be significantly lower to get enough fall to be self-cleaning.  It should also be a constant fall (ie. the drain should not have rises like a roller coaster) to prevent air locks, settling of dusty gunge in sections of the pipe, etc.  *Don't* try "sucking the goop through."  Use a compressor to blow it out... much better for your continued well-being.   :Biggrin:

----------


## bricks

> *Don't* try "sucking the goop through." Use a compressor to blow it out... much better for your continued well-being.

  
Best thing I've used is a bike pump, it doesn't just pressurize the pipe it give's it a little shunt aswell. I've also used blue tack and duct tape to get a good seal.

----------


## familyguy

Thanks for the replies, the inside unit is mounted on an internal wall, there is no ceiling cavity as the house is two story with poured concrete floors. I suspect that the drain pipe has been chased into the internal wall for about 2.5 m then continues through an external double brick wall where it emerges as grey conduit ending about 150mm from the ground. 
I'll try to remove the cover next time I go for a visit, didn't remove the filters last time I tried as I assumed the cover was a clip-on fit.

----------


## AIRMAN

You can allways unblock it from the outside, simply attach a piece of garden hose to the conduit out side and blow, the most important thing here is that you cover the indoor unit with a towel as it will blow whatever is causing the obstuction back thru the indoor unit, you can then pour hot water from the indoor unit to free whatever is left in the conduit. bear in mind that is the run is long and the blockage is down the line there could be alot of water traped before the blockage. I only suggest this if you can't take the indoor case off and give it a blow with compressed air.

----------

